# Guys and girls I need your help!



## macky9326 (Oct 16, 2014)

So this is a slightly selfish post but Toby's vet is doing a giveaway for free consultations if his photo gets the most likes! Can the community on here please help me out ?

Your reward will be getting to see the photo 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=742961109090671&set=o.1429988327241571&type=1

Thanks!!


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 16, 2014)

Done


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry don't have the Facebook.


----------



## macky9326 (Oct 16, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Sorry don't have the Facebook.


Woo thanks

And no worries Mike thanks for taking the time to look at it!


----------



## pam (Oct 16, 2014)

Awesome picture sorry I don't have facebook either


----------



## macky9326 (Oct 16, 2014)

pam said:


> Awesome picture sorry I don't have facebook either


It's ok. Thanks for looking!


----------



## phebe121 (Oct 17, 2014)

I gave him a like hes a cutie


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm sorry, I don't have the facebook either! I hope you get your checkup


----------



## macky9326 (Oct 17, 2014)

Woop you guys are awesome, im thinking the money I save on that can go toward his enclosure, and stop apologising because you don't have facebook! Your all awesome people!


----------

